# My Favorite Pasta



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I've made this since I was a freshman in High school. It's a knock off from a California Pizza Kitchen recipe that can still be seen on their menu. 

ingredients:
Pasta (I use Ratini or Fuscilli when i can find it)
Broccolini in bit size pieces (regular broccoli works fine too)
Sun Dried tomatoes in oil sliced (if you cant find them in 
Herbs (I normally use Thyme)
lots of Garlic
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Vegetable Oil
Parmigiano-Reggiano shredded or shaved (regualr parmiagan works too)
Salt

Directions
Cook the pasta as you would for any other pasta dish... slightly past Al dente you might call it.

While the pasta is cooking start a few table spoons of olive oil in a large pot... I always reach for my handy wok which does practically everything. When the olive oil heats add some garlic (I use a lot!). After that gets some color add in your sun dried tomatoes with the oil and the herbs. Make sure they don't burn! If they get too hot too quickly lower the heat. A min or two later add in your Broccolini. Continue stirring the mixture 

Oh don't forget about your pasta... it's ready now.

Drain the pasta and if you are still working on the other stuff run cold water over the pasta to stop the cooking process.

Once the broccolini is cooked through to the point it has a little crunch you can now add the pasta. Stir to mix and heat everything up. If more oil is needed add in some veggie oil (too much EVOO makes things taste odd in my opinion). When it's heated add in the cheese, reserving some for serving. Add garlic to taste and serve family style in a large bowl or directly from the pot.

Enjoy!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That sounds great! I know what I'm having for dinner!
Thanx - Mike


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid is somewhat of a traditionalist concerning food. My favourite pasta is "heart-attack on a plate" more commonly known as Fetuccini Alfredo...


----------



## vinnieg24-cl (Aug 21, 2007)

baked ziti is my favorite


----------

